# “dropped” items.



## kingki (May 3, 2020)

I recently redid my island and put a few tables around to put craft areas and supplies around. When I “drop” items onto tables does it count as dropped on the ground for island evals? I had a 5 star rating, and now Isabelle is telling me I have too* many items laying around....


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

Nope! Items that count towards clutter are only items dropped on the grass/beach. Items on tables do not count towards this limit.


----------



## juneun (May 3, 2020)

Actually, I think I've read threads on other sites where people have had Isabelle complain about too much clutter despite nothing on the ground. After everything on stalls/tables/etc. were picked up, she stopped saying it.

So unfortunately, I do think what's happening is that anything that is "dropped" counts negatively towards your score. If it's "placed", it will not drop your score.


----------



## kingki (May 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Nope! Items that count towards clutter are only items dropped on the grass/beach. Items on tables do not count towards this limit.


Such wonderful news! I worried about it only AFTER i made my craft areas.


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

juneun said:


> Actually, I think I've read threads on other sites where people have had Isabelle complain about too much clutter despite nothing on the ground. After everything on stalls/tables/etc. were picked up, she stopped saying it.
> 
> So unfortunately, I do think what's happening is that anything that is "dropped" counts negatively towards your score. If it's "placed", it will not drop your score.



A friend of mine has an 'outdoor workshop' with at least 40 different items on tables, they still have a 5* rating, no complaints.


----------



## kingki (May 3, 2020)

juneun said:


> Actually, I think I've read threads on other sites where people have had Isabelle complain about too much clutter despite nothing on the ground. After everything on stalls/tables/etc. were picked up, she stopped saying it.
> 
> So unfortunately, I do think what's happening is that anything that is "dropped" counts negatively towards your score. If it's "placed", it will not drop your score.


Oh no! I hope not!! I really like my craft areas


----------



## juneun (May 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> A friend of mine has an 'outdoor workshop' with at least 40 different items on tables, they still have a 5* rating, no complaints.


Oh, I wonder what Isabelle dinged the other people for then? Maybe it's stuff like DIYs and turnips then that drop your score if dropped?


----------



## thundershot (May 3, 2020)

I didn’t get my 5 star rating until I took all the crafting stuff off the tables and cleared the leaves off the stalls.


----------



## kingki (May 3, 2020)

juneun said:


> Oh, I wonder what Isabelle dinged the other people for then? Maybe it's stuff like DIYs and turnips then that drop your score if dropped?


I know DIY’s on stalls and stuff count towards trash, i found that one out the hard way...


----------



## juneun (May 3, 2020)

kingki said:


> I know DIY’s on stalls and stuff count towards trash, i found that one out the hard way...



Yeah, it's definitely an odd design choice to count it as trash when the game encourages you to share the recipes with friends but doesn't let you store them...?


----------



## psiJordan (May 3, 2020)

I only have dropped items like wood, medicine, a few slingshots, and so all on tables too. Isabelle does say that there are complaints for clutter, but I still have 5 stars. I think there's a certain amount that you can drop until it starts to deduct ratings (I've heard 15 :/)


----------



## kingki (May 3, 2020)

juneun said:


> Yeah, it's definitely an odd design choice to count it as trash when the game encourages you to share the recipes with friends but doesn't let you store them...?


Right, i even customized stalls and made an “outlet mall” for my friends for diys and extras, kind of sad that it can go against your island eval. 

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



psiJordan said:


> I only have dropped items like wood, medicine, a few slingshots, and so all on tables too. Isabelle does say that there are complaints for clutter, but I still have 5 stars. I think there's a certain amount that you can drop until it starts to deduct ratings (I've heard 15 :/)


i try to keep a full stock of craft items at my stations, just to be prepared... maybe i’ll have to find a different solution....or decorate the hell out of my island so she doesn’t care


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

juneun said:


> Oh, I wonder what Isabelle dinged the other people for then? Maybe it's stuff like DIYs and turnips then that drop your score if dropped?



Any non-natural item will ding your score. DIYs, Turnips, etc.

Only rocks that spawn near big rocks, shells, branches and star fragments (i think) won't ding your score if on the ground.


----------



## juneun (May 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Any non-natural item will ding your score. DIYs, Turnips, etc.
> 
> Only rocks that spawn near big rocks, shells, branches and star fragments (i think) won't ding your score if on the ground.


That makes sense for naturally spawning materials to not lower your score since my trees seem to spawn branches every day. I've just stopped picking them up at this point...


----------



## stiney (May 3, 2020)

kingki said:


> I recently redid my island and put a few tables around to put craft areas and supplies around. When I “drop” items onto tables does it count as dropped on the ground for island evals? I had a 5 star rating, and now Isabelle is telling me I have too* many items laying around....View attachment 252653


Looks really cute!

When I had my recipe cards on tables outside, Isabelle complained about clutter. They were literally the only dropped things on my island at the time. As soon as I picked them up, she stopped complaining. I was annoyed because I wanted them to be free by the airport for friends/people trading with to take them away and now they're cluttering up my house instead.


----------



## starlightsong (May 3, 2020)

juneun said:


> Oh, I wonder what Isabelle dinged the other people for then? Maybe it's stuff like DIYs and turnips then that drop your score if dropped?


DIYs and turnips definitely drop your score and keep you from getting a 5-star rating, unfortunately. If you have to drop those, keep them somewhere inside your house.


----------



## kingki (May 3, 2020)

stiney said:


> Looks really cute!
> 
> When I had my recipe cards on tables outside, Isabelle complained about clutter. They were literally the only dropped things on my island at the time. As soon as I picked them up, she stopped complaining. I was annoyed because I wanted them to be free by the airport for friends/people trading with to take them away and now they're cluttering up my house instead.


which in turn brings down your HHA score  

Like I said in an earlier reply; I made an outlet mall, and I can’t really put anything out unless I know people are coming that day, which means i have to keep the diys in my house... the whole reason i made the stalls was to “store” the diy’s scott-free, lol.


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> A friend of mine has an 'outdoor workshop' with at least 40 different items on tables, they still have a 5* rating, no complaints.



I have about 100 weeds on my island (in a forest area) and have a 5-star, it all depends on how many points you are getting from other areas to compensate.


----------



## kingki (May 3, 2020)

Bioness said:


> I have about 100 weeds on my island (in a forest area) and have a 5-star, it all depends on how many points you are getting from other areas to compensate.


oooohh?


----------



## Raz (May 3, 2020)

Bioness said:


> I have about 100 weeds on my island (in a forest area) and have a 5-star, it all depends on how many points you are getting from other areas to compensate.


I also have tons of weeds (I planted more than 140, but a lot more spawned since then) and it didn't change my 4 star rating at all. 

I think that any natural "items" won't count against the rating. Branches, stones, weeds, mushrooms, fruits...


----------



## Blueskyy (May 3, 2020)

I think I’m gonna stop trying to understand the rating system and just learn to live with 4 stars lol


----------



## stiney (May 3, 2020)

kingki said:


> which in turn brings down your HHA score
> 
> Like I said in an earlier reply; I made an outlet mall, and I can’t really put anything out unless I know people are coming that day, which means i have to keep the diys in my house... the whole reason i made the stalls was to “store” the diy’s scott-free, lol.View attachment 252662



It looks super cute! I'm not super worried about HHA yet. I got the silver trophy this morning and my rooms are a hot mess of DIYs and crafting materials on the floor. I feel like I still don't have a ton of furniture options to make my rooms cute, so the house is definitely a work in progress.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Raz said:


> I also have tons of weeds (I planted more than 140, but a lot more spawned since then) and it didn't change my 4 star rating at all.
> 
> I think that any natural "items" won't count against the rating. Branches, stones, weeds, mushrooms, fruits...



I had so many weeds that my money-tree spot stopped spawning for a couple days. I was at 4-star and still getting "you need more scenery/fencing" messages. I weeded enough to get the money-tree spot back, but I still have loads of weeds. Definitely too many to count. I even put some on the beach (along the river mouths and in a few other spots) because I like the way the weeds look so much.


----------



## kingki (May 4, 2020)

Raz said:


> I also have tons of weeds (I planted more than 140, but a lot more spawned since then) and it didn't change my 4 star rating at all.
> 
> I think that any natural "items" won't count against the rating. Branches, stones, weeds, mushrooms, fruits...


wait! where do you find mushrooms??!


----------



## Raz (May 4, 2020)

kingki said:


> wait! where do you find mushrooms??!


It's seasonal. I'm in the southern hemisphere, so they started to appear since May 1st. Also, the balloons are dropping mush DIYs as well. There's something about maple leaves too, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Bioness (May 4, 2020)

Raz said:


> I also have tons of weeds (I planted more than 140, but a lot more spawned since then) and it didn't change my 4 star rating at all.
> 
> I think that any natural "items" won't count against the rating. Branches, stones, weeds, mushrooms, fruits...



Weeds definitely count against your rating, that was proven with datamined information and the companion guide. You are given points based off how many objects, furniture, trees, flowers, and bridges/inclines you have. Branches, stones, and possibly mushrooms don't count against this. Weeds and dropped objects start counting against your score once you have more than 15.


----------



## Raz (May 4, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Weeds definitely count against your rating, that was proven with datamined information and the companion guide. You are given points based off how many objects, furniture, trees, flowers, and bridges/inclines you have. Branches, stones, and possibly mushrooms don't count against this. Weeds and dropped objects start counting against your score once you have more than 15.


I think this is strange because before I reached 4 starts, I had no weeds on the island. I had stored all of them. 

Then, I started planting weeds and trees (lots of them), didn't add external furniture and got the 4 star rating. I do have a bunch of flowers scattered around and a few incomplete grids with some that I'm trying to breed, but the amount of weeds I have is probably the same or higher the the number of flowers.


----------

